# Another deer shoulder-WSM



## yankee2bbq (Nov 28, 2017)

Well, I made the mistake of bringing my last smoke deer shoulder into work for the guys, and next thing I know I got guys bringing me deer meat to smoke.  So, here is another deer shoulder I am smoking.  No white sauce this time.  Injected with beef broth and SOGP. We’ll see how it turns out.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 28, 2017)

Holding steady at 225.  Using cherry chunks for this smoke.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 28, 2017)

Excellent! You ever think about changing that partyQ over to plug in? How many hours the batteries last if it's chilly outside?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 28, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Excellent! You ever think about changing that partyQ over to plug in? How many hours the batteries last if it's chilly outside?



Yes!  And for the battery life...I change batteries after every smoke (10-14hours smoke at a time). Also, only energizer battery brand work for it.  Contacted the company and they responded by actually saying engerizer industrial type.  ( that is what came with the bbq guru q). Wish I knew this before I bought a bunch of Duracell batteries.  Finally, never used it in the cold. From what I understand, 40 degrees and colder the guru isn’t as acurret.  
I saw a YouTube vid how to convert battery to plug-in.  Don’t know if I want to do that and void my warranty.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 28, 2017)

4.5 hours in.  Time to wrap with 1/2 cup beef broth.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 28, 2017)

It’s time to take it off the smoker.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## tallbm (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice!  What was the IT that you went to on that one?


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 28, 2017)

tallbm said:


> Nice!  What was the IT that you went to on that one?



No IT taken.  I went with smell and tenderness.  I can tell you it was a 3.4 lb shoulder, smoked 4.5 hours on the grate with cherry wood, then wrapped in foil with 1/2 cup of beef broth for another 3.5 hours.


----------



## griz400 (Nov 28, 2017)

yankee2bbq said:


> View attachment 345912
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice .. points to you .. bacon wrap one some time


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 29, 2017)

Y2BBQ, Nice smoke, that shoulder looks scrumptious ! like


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks guys!  I’ll have to try the bacon wrap!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks yankee2bbq!

I've never done a bacon wrapped/draped front leg but I have done feral hog front legs/shoulders and used the little excess pork fat I could find to drape over the front leg.  The feral/wild hogs are quite lean but they have some fat in some places that can be cut off and re-purposed fr this kind of situation.  It worked well.

This leads me to believe that bacon would do the same thing for a lean cut of venison :)


----------



## troutman (Nov 29, 2017)

Beautiful !!!!


----------

